# Cockapoos vs bird



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Warning - Lexi and Beemer can make a lot of noise. Oh and what didn't get recorded was that bird teasing the dogs a few times earlier. 
https://vimeo.com/198294881


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie just came running into my room from the other end of the house to see what all the commotion was about. She had a few words to say about it too.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol. Would have loved to see the size of the bird. Was it on a tree or just at the porch? They'd sure have tortured that bird if the door was open


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

When I played this Freddie went ballistic and was looking for your dogs!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Here is Beemer and Lexi's reaction to themselves. While they have moments where they are two peas in a pod, they also have their own personalities. 
https://vimeo.com/198363212


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My two slept on, totally oblivious!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Said politely - but - Beemer is nuts    x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Said politely - but - Beemer is nuts    x




Lol. So true! Hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo joined in, in seeing off whatever it was, Savannah looked confused. Love the howling, how lucky you are having such entertainment


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Haha, that gave me a good laugh! Reminds me exactly of Bear when he is watching a pesky squirrel or bird out the window!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have NEVER seen Sami do this and Carley only once when she heard a Fire Truck siren for the first time. (Havent been on in a while, Hello to all)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nanci said:


> I have NEVER seen Sami do this and Carley only once when she heard a Fire Truck siren for the first time. (Havent been on in a while, Hello to all)


Oh Nanci, how lovely to see you back. Please tell me how things are, with you, with Freddie, your Mum, and of course your two lovely fur babies. Been thinking of you so much. Have you had Donnas emails? She's back too.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Nanci said:


> I have NEVER seen Sami do this and Carley only once when she heard a Fire Truck siren for the first time. (Havent been on in a while, Hello to all)




So glad to see you back on here! Lexi usually doesn't do this but it was like the bird was egging her on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

